# Pictures of left behind birds



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

Here some picture of some birds that were left behind at the Nationals. There loss my gain. 5 Domestic Flight and white pigeon. How do I reduce the pictures? They aren't posting.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 helped me. Open with paint and then in the strech and skew play around with the percentages


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Debbie, 

Yes, check to see how large your files are. Right click on them, select properties and see the size in Kb's. The files need to be under 100kb in order to post them here. And like Jiggs mentioned, you can resize the files in paintshop which comes with all windows operating systems.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

upcd said:


> Here some picture of some birds that were left behind at the Nationals. There loss my gain. 5 Domestic Flight and white pigeon. How do I reduce the pictures? They aren't posting.


open Paint by going to START, then All Programs, Accesories, and click on paint

then go to file and open...after u open your picture click on Image on the menu bar and click on STRETCH/SKEW and in the first two blanks put 60 and 60 and if it is too small go to edit and do undo and make it 70 and 70....

hope this helps


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Great tip, and that tip just saved me a bunch of money on getting special software to manage photo's. And hey, I could actually understand it too. 

Cameron


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah i figured it out by my self
i'm good with computers


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*When you say left behind*

do you mean someone actually meant to leave them there?? I'm glad you took them. How can people do that? oh well they are in better hands now. 

Andi


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

upcd said:


> Here some picture of some birds that were left behind at the Nationals. There loss my gain. 5 Domestic Flight and white pigeon. How do I reduce the pictures? They aren't posting.


Debbie, which ones were sick?


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

andinla said:


> do you mean someone actually meant to leave them there?? I'm glad you took them. How can people do that? oh well they are in better hands now.
> 
> Andi


Andi sad but yes they do.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That's one reason why I'm against racing. If the birds don't win, they lose not only the race, but sometimes their lives. It is highly unrealistic to keep expecting a bird to win all the time and for it to lose its life over a race does not make sense to me. It's just all about money and prizes.

To me, I just love the birds for what they are in their natural state.

But it's lovely that you were able to take these birds and give them a home. Otherwise, they'd probably have nothing.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

That is changing, people are being educated on being accountable for their birds and other options they have, like junior programs, ect. Theres more options now because people are being educated. Also, their are alot of Racers who do care about their birds. Racing Homers must be taken well cared for to be in shape to race.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Indain Fantails were sick*

One beautiful red one passed away. The other lovely tailmark lived. Yes, these birds were left in the sale hole when the show was breaking down. I will work on the photos. It may take me awhile.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The poor things were sick. Perhaps that's why they were left behind after all. Well anyways, I look forward to seeing pix of the survivors. It really was wonderful of you to take them. I hope they have a lovely new home where they can live their lives in peace.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

upcd said:


> One beautiful red one passed away. The other lovely tailmark lived. Yes, these birds were left in the sale hole when the show was breaking down. I will work on the photos. It may take me awhile.



Thank you for your kindness in taking these birds home. I can't imagine the owners leaving them behind, especially being sick, when they neede help the most!  

I'm sorry to hear the one died, but he received great comfort and peace in your care. I'm glad the other one is thriving.  

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I have to agree that's pretty sad that anyone would leave their birds when the birds were ill and needed them the most. It's a pretty rotten way to treat your friends isn't it. I am so glad that they were lucky enough to be rescued by someone who cares and can provide them good homes. Good Karma for you!

Cameron


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Garye said:


> That's one reason why I'm against racing. If the birds don't win, they lose not only the race, but sometimes their lives. It is highly unrealistic to keep expecting a bird to win all the time and for it to lose its life over a race does not make sense to me. It's just all about money and prizes.
> 
> To me, I just love the birds for what they are in their natural state.
> 
> But it's lovely that you were able to take these birds and give them a home. Otherwise, they'd probably have nothing.


 Your points about the care of racing pigeons are noted. The reality is in most cases, there is NO money and NO prizes except for a piece of paper. I guess one could say the same thing about race horses, except that is where the real money is.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Guess what? I'm against racing horses too because I know what some of them end up having done to them once their best years are over. All I can say is that I hate to see an animal bred for racing only to lose its life because it didn't win. Unfortunately, I know this happens.

There are, of course, others who try to find homes for these animals once their best years are over (or haven't begun). I only hope that they don't end up with too many losers because it will make it that much harder to find homes for them. Not everyone finds a pigeon so endearing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye and all,

Do keep in mind that I now have De Senna and his mate living with me for the rest of their lives. They got here because of kind and caring racing pigeon folks. I also have a number of other elder racers that got here the same way. Sadly, there probably aren't enough homes for all of them, but I know that at least some of them make it to safe havens and are able to just be pigeons in their older years.

Though I totally love and adore the babies, it's these old pigeons that really get to me. When you're young and cute, lots of people want you .. when you're old and perhaps decrepit, it's hard to find a place.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

How do you transfer it to pigeon talk now?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

upcd said:


> How do you transfer it to pigeon talk now?


Hi Debbie .. I don't understand .. what are you asking?

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Debbie,

Are you asking how to attach the pictures? If so, here are instructions, courtesy of Treesa from another thread:


uploading pictures 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Type your message.

Click on "manage attachments" 

Click on browse.

find the picture you want from your picture file, it should be smaller then 100 kb's

Open the picture file you want, click on the pic you want and click on upload.

When it is done it will let you know.

Then submit reply

Hope this helps...

Linda


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*How*

Do you transfer the reduced picture from paint to my pictures. so i can browse and insert?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Domestic Flight*

And white pigeon...


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Here another*

The one above is the hen and this one of the 4 boys.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*what great looking birds the black one is*

so cute and I have always loved the whites they are beautiful , thanks for saving them..

Andi


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

You are right about that Terry,

And I do see your point. It is just the bad apples who abandon birds heartlessly that get some of us upset. 

Cameron


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Debbie,

Your kindness is rewarded by having these lovely birds. They are beautiful and I'm sure happy to be with you.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Debbie, 

I'm glad you figured out how to post the pictures finally. These pigeons are very nice looking birds, and it certainly was "your gain" Does anyone know who left them and why? They should be reported and possibly banned from showing pigeons again in the future at this show.

In any case, I'm glad they will be taken into your home now and looked after, they are very beautiful pigeons


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Camrron said:


> I have to agree that's pretty sad that anyone would leave their birds when the birds were ill and needed them the most. It's a pretty rotten way to treat your friends isn't it. I am so glad that they were lucky enough to be rescued by someone who cares and can provide them good homes. Good Karma for you!
> 
> Cameron


www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ visit my website if you are bored


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

As I said before, Terry, I know there are people who will take in those pigeons who were past winners who got old, but there are probably not enough people to do so. And that's what I'm worried about.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Like Terry I to have some retired racing homers that will live out there lives here, I admire these old guys and gals, I admire homers period, and their determination to get to their HOME and mates.. and all they have done for us, they should get the respect from people to get a good retirement home. I am one of them, Terry and many more I know feel the same way. Even Racers who retire their birds to the loft. I breed for show and I have old Modenas that are no good for breeding but they will live here to forever just because I like them!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*More pictures*

Here a 2 more little boys.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting pictures, upcd! Glad you figured it out. You have me beat...Cindy is my "picture guru."

Lovely birds and soooo lucky to have you!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Love the pictures of your birds. You really got lucky - or I should say they did. I hope they're happy in their new home.

To re92346mos: I really like your avatar! I love that pic of the bird you have.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Debbie,

Those are really darling pigeons! I'm so glad you finally got to share them, thank you!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Don't know*

Much about the breed? Does anyone? Domestic Flights


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Birds are forgot at shows. Even in show coops. Also birds are miss boxed and taken sometimes the person lets someone know they ended up leaving birds behind and sometimes a person lets someone know they have a bird that is not theres. Thwen at times niether happens they do not care and the other person just keeps the bird taken by mistake. And yes birds are stolen at shows from time to time. But in this case the birds went to a good home and hopefully just was forgot not left behind on purpose.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Alot Happens*

The 5 Domestic flight were left behind in a kind manner. the father of the son he was selling them for said not to bring them back home. So I said I'd take them. The white pigeon was forgotten or left behind.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Red Modena*

One of these red beauties was left behind and the owner dosen't want him back and that is ok.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

those are good looking birds, you're lucky to get all these "pariahs"


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Leaveing bird behind is very very sad.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Leaving the birds behind is indeed sad.

On a lighter note, I use to leave my baby brother behind in all kinds of places. On the BoardWalk in AC, in the mountains, at the store, etc. However between the police and my parents, he always managed to show back up at meal time !


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Leaving the birds behind is indeed sad.
> 
> On a lighter note, I use to leave my baby brother behind in all kinds of places. On the BoardWalk in AC, in the mountains, at the store, etc. However between the police and my parents, he always managed to show back up at meal time !



That IS funny! Bet many siblings felt the same way!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

upcd said:


> One of these red beauties was left behind and the owner dosen't want him back and that is ok.


 You are kidding right ? Those are not the actual photo's are they ? 
They look like very nice show birds to me ? Who would walk away from them ?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's one lucky group of cuties. They deserve to have a loving home which you'll provide in excess. As was said before it's the (insert adjective of choice here)'s loss  I hate people who treat animals as just product with no feeling or care for their wellbeing.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Boy*

On a lighter side as a mother i would like to leave the kids behind.lol Yes, those reds a beautiful. I gave the bands to Rena and the owner was contacted and he says I can keep it. Well that good because my youngest raises Modenas.


----------

